# deklinacja-- declension or declination?



## delicja

What is the correct way of saying this in English? If you want to explain to someone that let's say word Warszawa changes to Warszaw-y when word okolice is added in front so that Warszawa changes into Warszawy. I always thought it was “declinates” so word Warszawa declinates if word okolice is in front of it. However, apparently word declination does not exist in English I was told that "declension" is the proper words but then how do you use it in verb forms? Word Warszawa declenses/declines to a form Warszawy? That does not sound right.

Thank you!


----------



## NotNow

_Decline _is correct.  Words are _declined_.


----------



## delicja

So I could say 

I have added additional columns for this *names and cities that decline.*
 
*Is that correct?*


----------



## bibax

> However, apparently word declination does not exist in English ...


_Declination_ exists in English (but not used in morphology).

_Declinate_ is an adjective.

_Declension_ is from French declinaison.
_Declination_ directly from Latin declinatio.


----------



## NotNow

It sounds a bit awkward.  Try this:

_I have added columns for names and cities that are declined._

_added additional_ is redundant.

_This_ is used for singular nouns.  _These_ are used for plural.


----------



## Ben Jamin

bibax said:


> _Declination_ exists in English (but not used in morphology).
> 
> _Declinate_ is an adjective.
> 
> _Declension_ is from French declinaison.
> _Declination_ directly from Latin declinatio.


 Declination: odchyłka (zwłaszcza kątowa), zboczenie z drogi, pogorszenie, zagięcie w dół, formalna odmowa


----------



## PawelBierut

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Declension

As pointed out by NotNow:

_declension -- decline_


----------



## jazyk

_Declination _może być synonimem _declension_, jak potwierdza wiele słowników, ale proponuję, żebyś używał _declension_, bo jest tą najbardziej używaną formą.


----------



## Old Raft

delicja said:


> So I could say
> 
> I have added additional columns for this *names and cities that decline.*
> 
> *Is that correct?*



No, that's wrong: "cities that decline" means cities that go into decline (lose importance etc.), whereas you mean names that decline (in an entirely different meaning of the word). 
"Additional columns for those city names that are declined" (or just "that decline") would be OK by me.


----------



## NotNow

Old Raft said:


> "Additional columns for those city names that are declined" (or just "that decline") would be OK by me.


 

Sentence fragments may by OK for foreigners, but they are not acceptable for native speakers.


----------

